

Ask HN: Web UI testing framework with visual editor - viktorbenei

I&#x27;m looking for a web UI testing framework which has a (stable, mature) editor to &quot;record&quot; these tests.<p>Ideally I&#x27;d like a tool which works similar to Xcode 7&#x27;s new UI testing feature: you can visually plan&#x2F;record your tests and it generates the required code on the way.<p>Do you know about a tool like this, or even better, do you use a tool like this for Web UI testing?<p>Much appreciated!
======
ilovefood
I use Selenium extensively, I am currently working on my own framework to do
just this. Best,

~~~
viktorbenei
Thanks, I'll definitely give Selenium a try!

